# atteinte élective



## sterrenzio

Buongiorno amici,
sto traducendo un articolo sul melanoma e sono in crisi con l'espressione _atteinte élective_ all'interno di questa frase:

Le siège de prédilection était les membres inférieurs avec une atteinte élective plantaire 
 
Che io ho tentato di tradurre così:
 
La sede risultava essere prevalentemente le gambe con coinvolgimento spesso e volentieri della regione plantare.
 
Credo di avere reso il senso ma di avere anche partorito una frase di rara bruttezza... 
 
Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Dai, coraggio! il fine-settimana si profila sull'orizzonte...

Conviene questo? 
La zona maggiormente colpita erano i membri inferiori, più specialmente la regione plantare. (È solo una base, ci vorrebbe qualcosa che suonasse meglio in italiano, ma per ora non mi viene nulla) ​Ciao!

*Edit: *Cambiato provvisoriamente avatar pensando... selettivamente  a Silvestro!


----------



## sterrenzio

Grazie Matou per il suggerimento...
Solo una cosa:
le braccia e le gambe sono definite come "membra" (femminile plurale); per "membro" come parte el corpo umano si intende il sesso maschile
oppure, in ambito politico/sociale, un membro di un gruppo/associazione (membro del parlamento, membro del consiglio direttivo, ecc.).

Quindi non si può dire "i membri del corpo umano" e neanche "le membra del Parlamento" )

Carino il nuovo Avatar


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sterrenzio,

Sì, lo sapevo e ancora lo so; avevo scritto proprio le membra, poi ho corretto perché mi sembrava che anatomicamente si parlava anche di membro/membri in quanto non si trattasse veramente dell'insieme totale (qui, 2 su 4). La prossima volta, metterò "gli arti".
Però, se mi asserisci che è falso, sono tentato di crederti,.. senza verificare .

L'avatar è "le chat" che compareva nei fumetti di "Gaston Lagaffe" di Franquin.


----------



## sterrenzio

Ma certo, ecco come si dice, _gli arti_!
Mi suonava strano _le membra,_ ma ora mi rendo conto che in ambito medico è più giusto dire _gli arti_!
Alle 5 del pomeriggio di sabato mi scordo persino l'italiano...


----------



## matoupaschat

sterrenzio said:


> Alle 5 del pomeriggio di *sabato* mi scordo persino l'italiano...


Ehm, ehm, c'è di peggio... perfino il giorno!!!
Dai, spegni!


----------

